# Best mail app for OSX?



## owaters (Jan 10, 2003)

What do you think is the best email application for OSX?
I currently use Entourage but find it slow and sluggish, has a lot of features I just don't use.

However I need to do the following:
 Send HTML emails
 Have rules that I can set (like entourage)
 Multiple folders to organise emails
 Multiple email accounts

Any ideas?


----------



## Decado (Jan 10, 2003)

Hmm. Mail can do all these things, and if you use mail, all the other services from addressbook and ical gets useful (like automatic mailnotification and stuff).


----------



## Sirtovin (Jan 10, 2003)

Entourage... but that's just me... It has a built in Calander feature that is way better than I-Cal.


----------



## voice- (Jan 11, 2003)

Actually, Mail.app is the best email client I've tried to date...dunno about sending HTML mails (can recieve), but the rest it can surely do. And the spam filter really puts it over the top...


----------



## Androo (Jan 11, 2003)

Netscape. It lets you edit the html files before you attach em to your email.
it also has a million features, like icq and aol, email, html editor, web browser, search bar, radio(coming soon for mac i think), and .... yeah that's all


----------



## toast (Jan 12, 2003)

Mail.

You should have posted a poll.


----------



## tfenders (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm a big fan of Eudora. It's got all the features you listed. A PGP plugin is also available (although I hear Apple's Mail.app now has this too??).


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 3, 2003)

Mail. Wait, looks like we need the poll ...


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 3, 2003)

What do you use for mail on your mac?


----------



## satanicpoptart (Feb 6, 2003)

true apple users use true apple programs.

down with shity third party programs!


----------



## Sirtovin (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satanicpoptart _
> *true apple users use true apple programs.
> 
> down with shity third party programs! *



Sorry I disagree... I like entourage X...


----------



## symphonix (Feb 6, 2003)

> A PGP plugin is also available (although I hear Apple's Mail.app now has this too??).



Yes: GPGMail. I use this all the time and it is nicely designed and integrated.
There is also a GnuPGP plugin for Entourage.


----------



## pds (Feb 8, 2003)

Eudora is still why I live at the post office  ;^)

Eudora's personalities make it simple to login - check and send - from multiple places without having to setup a different location. 

Mail is nice, but I had trouble managing multiple accounts at various locations.


----------



## aisikl (Feb 8, 2003)

eudora -- for ever and always -- all other programs just vaporize in comparison -- a big complaint you hear about eudora is its old, archaic UI, but then again, eudora is also the only app that let's you disable the UI, which is why i prefer it -- also: which other email app let's you manage a couple of thousands email messages without eating away your CPU?


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 8, 2003)

satanic, did you mean true *x persons use *x applications like mutt, vim, links etc ?


----------



## pds (Feb 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aisikl _
> *eudora -- for ever and always -- all other programs just vaporize in comparison -- a big complaint you hear about eudora is its old, archaic UI, but then again, eudora is also the only app that let's you disable the UI, which is why i prefer it -- also: which other email app let's you manage a couple of thousands email messages without eating away your CPU? *



absolutely. ax the buttons of the UI and it is clean and lean. 

The database of outlook, entourage and mail make those apps sluggish, there have been threads here about that. I found Mail lagging after importing my old eudora mail and just a month of use. Maybe it's my specs, 300mHz iBook with mini-HD, but eudora never seems the choke, fresh or with years of old mail.

but seems like we're loosing ground in the poll ;^)


----------



## pds (Feb 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satanicpoptart _
> *true apple users use true apple programs.
> 
> down with shity third party programs! *



down with shoddy programs, but down with monopolies too. Long live the third-party developers, they challenge the oh-so-complaisant "whole widget" makers to keep innovating.

at the risk of being off-point, it was the clone makers that woke apple up to our need for speed.

*EDIT* to keep us on point... eudora was originally developed just for the mac.   ;^)


----------



## Pengu (Feb 9, 2003)

Any of you guys tried GyazMail? It's UI is simmilar to Entourage, but it uses Aqau features, like customizable toolbar, etc. I love it


----------



## chevy (Feb 9, 2003)

Mail is easy to use. Together with iCal, and Address Book, it is becoming more and more powerfull. This is even more important now that we can iSync... !


----------



## Dustin Fournier (Feb 29, 2008)

Mail seems to be the most seamless look and feel of the osx, and performs with the ease of osx as well. for trouble-free, simple email that "just works", Apple's Mail is the way to go for email on the Mac.


----------



## Curiosity (Feb 29, 2008)

I use Mozilla Thunderbird.  I can read newsgroups with it as well.


----------



## easterhay (Mar 1, 2008)

I use Opera. Which doesn't even make it onto the poll list.

Must be someting wrong with me :/


----------



## ApeintheShell (Mar 1, 2008)

Mail.app is hands down the best email interface I have used. I don't have to look for things and my files make that swoosh sound when they are sent. I also use webmail when I have no access to the Mac. However, this is proven to be annoying because it will say no new messages even though I just sent homework to myself 45 minutes ago from home.


----------

